# The file 'Asms' on Windows XP Professional CD-ROM is needed



## dawgfan (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm having to repair the OS and during the procedure I am prompted to load the 'asms' file from the XP SP2 CD. I've searched the cd on another pc and it does not exist. It's an endless cycle - if I don't find the file the software keeps cycling back to the prompt eventually. Help!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

It may be a hidden file or in a compressed folder somewhere on the cd. when it prompts for the cd, just insert the disk and click ok with the cd rom drive selected and it should search for the file automatically.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Agree, there is a X:\I386\ASMS folder on the CD but no file name that contains "asms".


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 22, 2003)

The SP2 disc never worked, but insertion of the OS disc did. Perhaps the instructions were in error...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes that is because you are in need of an actual operating system file, not a service pack file.


----------



## anuthaone11 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's what worked for me... I replaced "GLOBALROOT\DEVICES\CDROM0\I386" with "c:\i386", copied it to my clipboard for repeat use, and entered it as the file location. A number of similar "file missing" boxes will proceed to open - each referring to a different file. Each time, paste "c:\i386" and press enter. After about 25-different times, the install/repair moved along smoothly.


----------



## TGOfficeTex (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's my predicament, I get to that point and everything just locks up. I can't edit the path, I can't move the mouse, the keyboard is unresponsive.

Any clues?

Jack


----------

